# Stud Hoo



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

A buddy of mine from work wanted to take out his boss, his boss' 2 brothers, and some other friends. Headed out in nasty, foggy weather hoping for the sun to poke through later in the day. That didn't exactly happen. Started out at the edge catching football mingos and scamp. Got on nice lane as well. They decided to grab a bite, so I told them we would troll for a few. Took a bent-butt 80, a 48oz trolling weight, and a stretch 30 and started trolling the 29 fathom ledge. Saw a purple boat slaying fish, so we called up ol' Recess on the radio. Good to see yall, been a while. I don't know what the marinade was for those steaks, but they smelled delicious!! Thought we were going to have to fly the pirate flag and board the boat!! We didn't go 1/10th of a mile past Recess when the 80 starts dumping line like we hooked a north-bound freight train. Didn't have the harness set up, as I wasn't expecting to need it in April. Buddy's boss gets the rod while I start fitting the harness to him. 150yds of line gone within a few seconds (against 30lbs of drag!) before we get fitted in. Started making a little head way while all the time giving him grief about how he should have already landed this fish, etc... I start the boat in wide circles to help him out. My buddy gets the leader and I see the color of the fish and realize very quickly that we have a stud fish. We stick the gaff in her and clear the deck while we swing her in. Biggest wahoo I've ever seen. We have high 5's all around, the the boss asks the greatest question ever, "So, is that a big one?" Classic! Can't wait to get out again. Had an awesome crew and a great time. To the charter boat that felt obligated to roll up on us within a few feet of the side of my boat and drop lines despite having multiple miles of ledge to fish: Hope you enjoyed the free show. Next time I will let my anglers free-spool their lines into your props. Don't think that I'm above dumping 2 80-wides worth of mono into your screws. Money well spent to me. I will post pictures tonight as I am at work right now. I estimate the fish at 80+ lbs. I am 5'10" and with the fish's tail at my chin, his neck was still on the deck. Awesome day!


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't wait for pics but what was u using for bait?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Outstanding!
"Can't wait for pics but what was u using for bait?" The post says he had a stretch 30 for the wahoo.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!:thumbup: that's a good sign it's about to be on like donkey kong!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooo!!!!
can't wait to see the pics:notworthy:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It was good seeing you out there and congrats on the wahoo. We are all still around still fishing every week we had a very good day also but no stud wahoo for us . We got on the troll shortly after yall came by . And the maranaide was just salt pepper and garlic on some very fresh ribeyes and man they were goooood. 
TIM


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish !!!!!!!!!!!! Good read to.

Scott


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very nice fish hope weather holds out so I can get out this weekend


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on a Stud wahoo. Its great to see them back around again.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch!...recess rubbed some joojoo on you...or it was just your time...either way, awesome catch guys...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow!
That IS a stud Wahoo
I'd say your right every bit of 80#

Congratulations!!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Definitely Recess joo-joo! I personally like to think that the smell of those steaks chummed the fish in. That's how these boys have been catching so many fish. THE SECRET IS OUT!!!!!

Bob


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Impressive fish, for sure! That's exciting! Did you have mono on the stetch?


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice report ...and a huge fish....Congrats


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrates on a very nice hoo:thumbup:. And hoo would have thought to go fishing on a foggy day like that:yes those that catch fish). Good talking with yall out there and we were ready to repell boarders. Gene


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I had about 30ft of 150 mono between the trolling weight and the stretch. Gene, I think I speak for most people when I say that we miss those awesome Team Recess reports. The forum doesn't feel the same without them. Anytime yall want to buddy boat out to the rigs for some yellowfin action give me a shout. I'm sure we can get Chaz out there as well for a trip like that, he's always up for some blue water action!! Hopefully looking forward to a good blue water year (fingers crossed!). 

Bob


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Hooyah!

Evan.

Fishing from the Norfolk Canyon to the Gulf of Mexico aboard the GW 330 Express *DAWGONIT*


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

bellafishing said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Anytime yall want to buddy boat out to the rigs for some yellowfin action give me a shout. I'm sure we can get Chaz out there as well for a trip like that, he's always up for some blue water action!! Hopefully looking forward to a good blue water year (fingers crossed!).
> 
> Bob


 Bob we are ready to go now. When the boys seen this invite thier reply was LET"S GO pull on something. Keep an eye on the weather and we will make it happen in the next few weeks.Thanks Gene


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good fish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awsome fish guys!!!!:thumbup::notworthy: i was wondering what yall were doing back there. i thought that ya'll were just enjoying the smell of the steaks.wish ya hadn't said anything about the "steak chum". now the gom is going to smell like a ribeye every weekend.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice-congrats


----------



## Captain Gator (Feb 25, 2009)

Outstanding.... I have used that method in the Keys... 491 hole... it worked well... weighted stretch red headed plug.... we wore it out that day... Hoos and a Nice Bull Dolphin... our Hoos were not that big.... great job.... don't you just hate it when those charters come up on you... so rude.... Did you log the name of the charter... that is always a good thing to talk about coming in on the radio... so everyone will know who and what they did?


----------



## Creekcubb (May 4, 2010)

woow..nice fish, great job!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish!!!! wish you had a pic of the charter boat. always crazy to see how close they are willing to pull up on others


----------

